# Need Sales Tax Permit/Have FEIN [Texas]



## blauthsp (Jul 9, 2007)

Could someone please point me in the right direction? I am totally lost :x

Shawn


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

Go to your local Comptroller's office and they will set you up with a Tax ID where are you located?


----------



## blauthsp (Jul 9, 2007)

I am in the Dallas area...


----------



## blauthsp (Jul 9, 2007)

looks like I found online registration... awesome.

Texas Online Tax Registration Application

Shawn


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

blauthsp said:


> looks like I found online registration... awesome.
> 
> Texas Online Tax Registration Application
> 
> Shawn


Yeah, I was able to find the same thing for my state (IL). I filled it out online (very straightforward) and had a certificate mailed to me with my tax ID within a couple weeks, and this was during the holiday season. GOOD LUCK!


----------

